# openjfx11 ?



## unwillexist (Oct 27, 2019)

This is dependency for PlayOnLinux - BSD 5 and since they started using java 11 it is unable to build it in FreeBSD, there was openjfx-8-devel port for java 8 but there is no available port for java 11. PlayOnLinux - BSD is one of the most popular software for newcomers and gamers. 









						FreeBSD compilation problem javafx · Issue #2114 · PhoenicisOrg/phoenicis
					

Expected behavior succesful compilation when mvn clean package -DskipTests Actual behavior [INFO] phoenicis-multithreading ........................... SUCCESS [ 6.447 s] [INFO] phoenicis-win32 .......




					github.com


----------

